# Loose magazines in Kahr PM9



## atl3695 (Dec 23, 2009)

I just recently purchased a used PM9. Once I got home, I noticed the magazine didn't fit flush and there was about an eight of an inch of play where the magazine could be pulled.

Just to make sure it wasnt the mag I tried it in my MK9 and the fit was perfect. All mags were off in the PM9.

Wanted to see if anyone else had this issue in the PM9 and some possible solutions to make the mags fit tighter. Thanks


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

When i tried Pearce grips on my P9, it too left a small gap at the bottom of the polymer frame. It may have something to do with a difference in dimension of the poly frame versus the stainless model... but I would venture to say that, so long as the magazine seats well and functions without flaw, that it likely nomal.


----------



## fl cowboy (Dec 5, 2009)

*Kahr pm9 magazine*

I have a kahr pm9, I contacted kahr about the way the magazine fit. I was told they were designed that way. I think it's a poor design, but I sure like my pm9, no problems what so ever, so I just live with it. I guess I just compare all guns with my sigs. I think kahr should redesign their magazines, and replace the ones they sold us.


----------

